# X-Trail T30 Not Starting after battery Disconnect



## anoop_pullarkat (Feb 7, 2017)

Hey guys! I am in the middle east and I have a 2007 X-Trail automatic LHD with 4WD no major issues to date.But I wasn't able to use the car for about a month.
When i got back had a dead battery (it was about 4 years old) so I changed the battery to a new one and it started and didn't have any other problems.
But in the time I had left the car unused rats had somehow got in the A/C blower behind the passenger glove box and left all sorts of nasty stuff and s#!& in there and whenever I turned the A/C on the smell was unbearable.
So last weekend I decided the take a look and was able to remove the blower motor and clean all the garbage out and fixed it back in and it is working perfectly.
But now my car doesn't start!
I had disconnected the negative terminal before working, and had to remove the ECU and the TCM in order to remove the blower.

When I put my key in the Ignition in ON position the NATS light stays ON and the AT CHECK light flashes 16 times in equal intervals.
Good engine crank but not starting. Also noted that the MIL does not come on when I put my key in the ON position, all other indications light up, the air-bag lamp lights up and goes off after a few secs, but the MIL light never comes ON and I don't remember if I have a bad light and if it was never on.

I can hear the fuel pump when the key is in the ON position.

How can just disconnecting the power from the car's systems cause such a problem?
And how was it that when I changed my battery I didn't have this problem?

*
Here are a list of things I tried doing
*
Tried disconnecting the negative terminal for about 5 Hrs.
Tried the getting out of NATS-lockout procedure (ON 5 secs and OFF 5 secs)
Checked to see if I had damaged any of the pins of the ECU or TCM when I had unplugged them.
Checked fuses (found my cigarette lighter fuse was blown)
Checked fuses near the battery.

Still no luck:crying:
Thanks in advance


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

From the manual
''If Nissan Vehicle Immobilizer System is malfunctioning the security indicator light will remain on while the registered...key is in the ON position.
If the light still remains on and/or the engine will not start, see a Nissan dealer for Nissan Vehicle Immobilizer System service as soon as possible. Bring all registered keys you have when visiting dealer for service''

I am not sure why your transmission light is blinking, but my guess is the tcm-- sounds like you need to see a dealer or someone with Nissan Consult software. Could you have damaged or ripped out some wiring when you removed the blower assembly.

Also a bad crankshaft sensor will prevent the car from starting. Sounds like you are getting spark, are you sure about fuel?
Good luck with it.


----------



## anoop_pullarkat (Feb 7, 2017)

Yup sure about the pump, will try to get the car to a garage


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It looks like your problem is centered around the ECU/TCM. Disconnect the negative side of the battery, then unplug both the ECU and TCM. Examine the pins on both the ECU and TCM along with the harness connectors. It's very likely the rodents may have chewed some of the wires; also check for any oxidation on the pins.


----------



## anoop_pullarkat (Feb 7, 2017)

Yup damage to the harness is my no. 1 suspect, but how can I be sure, is there any code that shows there is problem connecting with the TCM? No oxidation on the pins at all


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you haven't performed an ECU code readout, do one now before you start throwing money into guesses. Post the actual fault code(s) here on the forum so that we can help you further.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

That is a drag Anoop, hopefully there are codes for you to look at. I just remember that when I took my blower unit out to fix it, that there were a couple of sharp metal brackets that I could see harming the wiring bundle if you were not careful when putting things back together. Just a guess, but maybe you could look under there again and see if you can see or feel any cuts on it. Good luck with it.


----------



## anoop_pullarkat (Feb 7, 2017)

Sorry bro got no reader, need to get one.


----------



## anoop_pullarkat (Feb 7, 2017)

rogoman said:


> If you haven't performed an ECU code readout, do one now before you start throwing money into guesses. Post the actual fault code(s) here on the forum so that we can help you further.


Sorry man got not reader  have to get one will be quite useful


----------



## anoop_pullarkat (Feb 7, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> That is a drag Anoop, hopefully there are codes for you to look at. I just remember that when I took my blower unit out to fix it, that there were a couple of sharp metal brackets that I could see harming the wiring bundle if you were not careful when putting things back together. Just a guess, but maybe you could look under there again and see if you can see or feel any cuts on it. Good luck with it.


Will have to take the whole thing out again and take a good look at the wires. Taking the blower out was not that difficult, but putting it back in the was really hard.
The wires really did feel stiff.


----------



## anoop_pullarkat (Feb 7, 2017)

*Update!!!!*



anoop_pullarkat said:


> Hey guys! I am in the middle east and I have a 2007 X-Trail automatic LHD with 4WD no major issues to date.But I wasn't able to use the car for about a month.
> When i got back had a dead battery (it was about 4 years old) so I changed the battery to a new one and it started and didn't have any other problems.
> But in the time I had left the car unused rats had somehow got in the A/C blower behind the passenger glove box and left all sorts of nasty stuff and s#!& in there and whenever I turned the A/C on the smell was unbearable.
> So last weekend I decided the take a look and was able to remove the blower motor and clean all the garbage out and fixed it back in and it is working perfectly.
> ...



Update guys!!

I disconnected all the wires and removed the ECU and the TCM to take a look at the cables.
Couldn't find any damage to the black sleeve like thing.
So I plugged them back in without fitting them 

(Any idea what the third module is?)


And Voila!! My car starts up 

But then I noticed that the ABS light and the 4WD light stays on and never goes off. 


I got my MIL indication back too. 
I took the car for a spin around the block and didn't fell like there were any problems.
(At least now I can take the car to a specialist to pull the codes.)

I then screwed the TCM and ECU back in without disconnecting the connectors, crossed my fingers and tried and got a start again!

I then proceeded to fit all the remaining parts back on and now I have to deal with the warning lights.

So now my problems are

*ABS and 4WD light*

Also I am pretty sure that what ever was causing the car to not start was also causing the MIL light to not come ON

So can you guys tell me what all causes the MIL to no come on when the key is in the ON position I can really fix this problem.

Thanks guys!!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad you got it started. Hopefully that is half the battle won. I am not too sure what is going on exactly. You will have to do some research. Is the malfunction indicator light on? Hopefully there are some codes to guide you. Maybe have a look at few sections of the service manual. I posted a link in the workshop manual thread. And do get a cheap bluetooth code reader off ebay or amazon. Makes things a lot easier than having to depend upon a mechanic to have to read them out for you. Although, you can get the stored codes and clear them without one by using the manual method. Its a little tricky but doable with a watch.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

https://carmanuals2.com/brand/nissan/x-trail-2006-5043

The EC section will have the info you want and it covers all the codes. Not sure why they call it the emission control section when in fact its the engine control section of the factory service manual.


----------



## anoop_pullarkat (Feb 7, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> https://carmanuals2.com/brand/nissan/x-trail-2006-5043
> 
> The EC section will have the info you want and it covers all the codes. Not sure why they call it the emission control section when in fact its the engine control section of the factory service manual.


Ya bro. I really need to get a reader. Will buy one next week.
Will any reader with a Bluetooth connection do? And which app do you use/prefer?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

''Will any reader with a Bluetooth connection do? And which app do you use/prefer?''

I am not sure. I have one like Otomodo got and posted a pic of in the OBD thread. Think the software was Torque. But I like the one Otomodo just got. Its an android app that you can use with a smartphone. The one I have connects to my laptop and is windows based. Just check on Ebay. You will find lots of them.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

anoop_pullarkat said:


> Ya bro. I really need to get a reader. Will buy one next week.
> Will any reader with a Bluetooth connection do? And which app do you use/prefer?


I don t have any codes in my cars but i ve checked a friend s car using obd CarDoctor app and OliviaDrive app. 
O was able to clear the codes on the spot but since the car had a real problem, the codes came back once the car was restarted.


----------



## anoop_pullarkat (Feb 7, 2017)

*All good now!!*

Hey guys sorry I didn't update on the situation sooner.
I was able to get the car to the garage and the damn rats had chewed and screwed up the cables going to the TCM and the ECU.
Got it replaced and now all is good.

So Check engine light on, ABS light on and the speedo not working was all caused by the damaged cables!


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

in Canada we dont need to worry about rats and mice chewing up our Xtrail underhood electrical wires as Nissan installed a permanent solution on all Xtrails sold in Canada. Have a look under my Xtrail hood and you will see in the photo exactly what im talking about.....https://i1.wp.com/www.newyorkshitty.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/chevette-under-the-hood.jpg


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Meal on wheels, for asian people.  





HO MALA?
Acarta pà grota


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

you guys are nuts. thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Evanjbay (Jan 1, 2021)

Hi I have a a Xtrail 2.2 diesel it cranks but won't start no diesel coming also noticed that security light stays completely dead at all times is there a link between fuel pump and security light


----------

